

Web Analytics 2.0? I am more worried about Web Analytics 3.0! - kamenrijder
http://news.adversitement.nl/newsitems/index/category:popular/newsitem:62

======
gscott
This is a "I loved Country before Country was popular" feeling. Industries get
a new buzzword every few years and if you don't adopt the buzzword you look
out of date. I didn't really want to adopt "Web 2.0" for my product but I had
to if I wanted to get free advertising on blogs. I don't care about "Web 2.0"
other then it's marketing potencial.

I take whatever best ideas there are from a trend and implement them, but it
is just part of a focus on incremental improvement (because there is no such
thing as "done".)

